# What color for rhinestones is better?



## Alice521 (Sep 5, 2015)

You're Mine Heart Rhinestones Heat Transfers Vinyl for garment decoration.

The Jet Rhinestones is not very well. IF you, What color would you like?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Is this a serious post


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

It may depends on what design you make. If you want a lively image, I think the color of crystal or AB crystal, yellow, ruby is better. But if you prefer serious atmosphere, you can choose royal blue, dark ruby or purple.


----------

